# SkimmerAufbau und -Position



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

heute das erste mal mit eigenen Worten (Fragen) im Forum dabei. Habe alle Beiträge dieses Forum's mit Begeisterung gelesen. Zuerst etwas zu meinen Vorhaben. Ich plane einen Schwimmteich von ca. 85qm Größe und 95m3 Volumen. Die Schwimmzone soll mit 17,5 cm Schalungsteinen gesetzt und mit Beton ausgefüllt  werden. Eine 5cm BetonBodenPlatte soll soll einen festen und leicht zu säuberen Untergrund bewirken. Mit der hellgrünen "Mielke"PVC-Folie (2mm) möchte ich  den Schwimmbereich ausstatten. Den mit der Schwimmteichmauer (50cm unter Wasseroberfläche) begrenzten Regenerationsbereich werde ich mit einer preiswerten Folie (grau, 1,5mm) auslegen. Am äußersten Eckenrand der Reg.-Zone möchte ich den Skimmer platzieren, wobei von dort das Wasser durch Vorfilter, durch Pumpe und von dann in 1. Drainagerohre (Klärteich) und 2.  Wasserfall (1m hoch) geleitet wird. Der Wasserfall befindet sich am anderen Ende des Teich's, also gegenüber des Skimmers, jedoch nicht diagonal von dessen. Ich denke, dass Wind und Wellenbewegung des Wasserfall's, Oberflächenwasser ausreichend zum Skimmer treibt. Regenerationsbereich wird mit viel Plfanzen bestückt, wobei Umgebung des Skimmers und Wasserfall aus produktiven und visuelen Gründen licht bleibt. Der Anteile: SchwimmBereich 45% und Reg-Bereich 40% stehen stehen m.E. im guten verhältnis. Auch weil eine Teichgröße von nur 85qm möglich ist, habe ich mich für dieses Verhältnis und Technik entschieden. Die Schwimmtiefe von 2,30m und Reg.Tiefe von max. 0,80m (da nur 2-2,5 breit) sollten auch ok sein. Das war grob, der Stand der Dinge. Jetzt möchte ich in die Tiefe gehen. So z.B. interessiert mich die Funktion, Aufbau und genaue Position einses Skimmers. Erst wollte ich mich für einen schwimmenden Rund-Skimmer entscheiden. Da gibt's aber auch noch andere tolle Möglichkeiten, wie ich in letzter Zeit heraus fand. Ich hab' immer noch keine Vorstellung, in welcher Höhe ich diesen Skimmer einbaue. Was ist, wenn im Sommer der Wasserspiegel um 10-20 cm gesunken ist?
Ich glaub, das reicht erst einmal.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2005)

hallo kai,

hasz du diese beiträge auch gelesen:

* defekter Link entfernt *

http://www.teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=1962

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

da hab ich doch nicht alles gelesen. Hätte ja auch mal die Such-Funktion nutzen können.
Auf alle Fälle sehr informativ das Ganze. Der schwimmende Skimmer war für mich die erste Wahl, weil ich den nicht mit der Folie in Verbindung bringen wollte. Aber, ich muss mir mehr zutrauen. Vieles spricht für den eingebauten Skimmer. Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, ob eine Pumpe reicht. Zwischen Skimmer und Pumpe sind es ca. 11m und dazwischen liegt noch der Vorfilter. Das Abflussrohr vom Skimmer zum Vorfilter im Gefälle legen. Diese Rohrstrecke am längsten lassen, so 9-10m. Danach (1m nach dem Vorfilter) die Pumpe, die in die Drainagerohre (Klärteich) und zum 1,5m entfernten und 1m hohen Wasserfall pumpt. Gedacht habe ich an eine Pumpe mit 10000 l/h. Geht das gut? Oder gibt's einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2005)

Hallo Kai, herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum, und vor allem als zukünftiger Schwimmteichbesitzer. Das Thema Pumpe ist mit 10m³ bei deiner Größe in Ordnung die Entfernungen sind da weniger von Belang wenn alles nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip funktioniert. wichtig ist nur beim Skimmer das er in der hauptwindrichtung liegt sonst funktioniert er nicht richtig da gegen den Wind kein Simmer eine Chance hat. Ein weiter punkt ist die Wasserstand über der Ablaufkante Max 1cm sonst funktioniert die Oberflächenabsaugung auch nicht. Für den schwankenden Wasserstand geht es nur mit einer Klappe so wie Jürgen es dokumentiert hat. Ich habe mir letzes Jahr ebenfalls ein Skimmer nachträglich eingebaut (Eigenbau)der ca 25 cm Wasserstandsschwankung mitmacht. Willst du auch am Boden Absaugen oder nur an der Oberfläche? So eine Kombination hat sich bei meinen Projekten bereits gut bewährt.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. März 2005)

Hallo Günther,

vielen Dank, für Deine Antwort. Ich möchte mich nur auf einen Skimmer beschränken. Bodenabsaugung ist kein Thema für mich. Die Hauptwindrichtung ist Nord-West. Süd-Ost wollte ich den Skimmer platzieren. Süd-West befindet sich dann der Wasserfall. Dazwischen der Klärteich mit Drainagerohre. Was ist aber wenn bei Schönwetterlage der Wind ne Woche aus Osten kommt? Will aber keinen 2. Skimmer im Westen platzieren, denn der wäre dann am Schwimmzonenrand nur möglich, oder im Reg.Bereich, gleich neben dem Wasserfall. Das geht doch nicht.
Heute will mich Frau Jankowski (Mielke) zwecks der Folie anrufen. Bin mal gespannt.
Noch etwas zur Pumpe. Bei Ralf Glenk "Schwimmteich-Selbstbau" sind 2 Pumpen geschalten, um einmal den Wasserfall (ein Teil des Wasser geht in Sickergrube) und die andere Pumpe versorgt die Drainagerohre im Klärteich mit Wasser. Natürlich ist man somit flexibler. Was sagst Du dazu? Ich glaube, eine Pumpe müsste auch reichen, zumal ich nur Klärteich und Wasserfall beschicke und könnte trotzdem, mit Hilfe eines Absprerrhahn die Wasserfallversorgung unterbrechen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

Hallo Kai, es ist von hier schlecht zu sagen ab eine Pumpe reicht wenn ich keine Skizze oder Anordnung habe. bei 10000l hast du das Problem das dein Wasserfall vermutlich nur ein kleines Rinnsal wird, wenn gleichzeitig das Klärbecken mit Wasser versorgt werden soll. Achtung wenn der Wasserfall zu hoch ist bekommst du eine ganz schöne Lautstäcke Das kann zu problemen mit den Nachbarn führen.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

Hallo Günther,
über die evtl. zu lauten Wasselfallgeräusche hab' ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, so dass mir einfiel, den Wasserfall in 2-4 Plateau's
einzuteilen. Damit erreiche ich eine max. Fallhöhe von jeweils 20-30cm. Schön versetzt (zickzack) zueinander ergibt dies bestimmt ein schönes Bild. Außerdem würde das Wasser durch einen längeren Weg, mehr Zeit zur Sauerstoffaufnahme erhalten.
Was die Pumpleistung betrifft, bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Zum einen, ist der längste Weg (zwischen Skimmer und Vorfilter/Pumpe) eine Schwerkraftleitung. Zum anderen muß eben diese Pumpe Wasserfall und Drainagerohre im Klärteich versorgen. Ich habe gehört, dass der Druck in die Drainagerohre nicht hoch sein muss. Laut Beschreibung, einer solchen 10000 l/h-Pumpe, sollte ein 1m-Wasserfall kein Problem bringen. Eine Fall-Breite von 80cm sollte es aber schon sein. Na ja, bin mir, nach Deinem Bedenken etwas unsicher. Im persönlichen Album findest Du ne Skizze über Anordnung, Größe und Wirkmechanismus.
Schau mal drüber. Mal sehen, wie Deine Diagnose ausfällt.
Vielleicht noch etwas zur Anordnung. Die Schwimmteichmauer im Norden schließt mit der Terasse ab und vor der Terasse steht Haus und Garage, sodass aus dem Norden totaler Windschutz besteht. Leider kann ich in der Schwimmteich-Gesamt-Größe (80qm / Schimm 12x4m / Reg. 14x2,5m)keine Maxiamalveränderung vornehmen,
da ich zur Grundstücksgrenze, auch für die Begehung, mind. 2,5m einhalten möchte.

Kleine Legende zur Skizze:

1. Schwimmzone
2. Regenerationsbereich mit Klärbecken mit Drainagerohren
4. Einbau-Skimmer
5. Schwerkraftleitung
6. Vorfilter
7. Pumpe (beschickt a. Drainagerohre  b.Wasserfall)
8. Wasserfall


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

Hallo Kai,

aus meinem Album und Profil erkennst Du, dass ich nicht gerade ein Fan von riesigen Umwälzmengen bin.  Ich halte 10.000 l nur für die Skimmerfunktion nötig, nicht für einen Bachlauf. Eine Umwälzung vom bis zu 2,5-fachen Teichvolumen pro Tag  ist für einen Schwimmteich sicher zuviel des Guten.  
In meinem Album findest Du ein Foto mit meinem Wasserfall bei 2.300 l / h. Das Geräusch des leise plätschernden Wassers ist ca. 15 m weit zu hören, was für´s Ohr auch auf längere Dauer erträglich ist und entspannend wirkt. Bei Bedarf kann der Geräuschpegel durch höhere Fallstufen erhöht werden.

Mein Rat:  

Rundumdieuhrbetrieb eines Bachlaufes mit ca. 2.000 l  / h

Skimmerbetrieb mit > 6000 l   nach Zeitplan nur in der Badesaison  (automatisch 1 Stunde vor den üblichen Badezeiten bzw. auf Handsteuerung zwischendurch.

Dies erspart einiges an KWH  und  kommt dem BIO im Teich m.M. bzw. Erfahrung nach am Besten.

Leider kann ich noch keine Ergebnis über mein in Arbeit befindliches „Schöpfwerk“ berichten, das einen möglichst  "wasserschonenden" Kreislauf garantieren soll. Hoffentlich aber bis Mai mehr darüber. 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

Hallo Kai, Skizze und Idee ist Ok. Der lange Weg bis zur Pumpe mit 100ter Rohr ist kein Problem. Wenn du eine Umwälzpumpe nimmst die baut sowieso kein großen Druck auf also auch ok für dein Drainagerohr. Das Thema von Kurt dem Skimmer reichen 6000l Pumpleistung, ist auch gut. Beim Wasserfall also kein richtiger Bachlauf mit 2300l ist in Ordnung wenn du einzelne Steine wie bei Kurt dargestellt verwendest. Wenn du aber eine Überlaufkannte von 80cm wie du geschrieben hast bauen willst ist das zu wenig das gibt auch kein vernüftiger Wasservorhang. Willst du jedoch einen kleinen Bachlauf mit einplanen sollten 5000l schon durchfließen wenn es optisch was bringen soll. und die breite an den Überlaufkanten nicht größer als 50cm wird. Aber das ist alles Geschmacksache und hängt sehr stark vom persönlichen empfinden ab. Also wunder dich nicht über die unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Am besten sich das bei andern Teichbesitzern mal anschauen. Wenn es dir nicht soweit ist kannst auch bei mir mal vorbeischauen. Gruß Günter


----------

